# Freebsd-Update Metadata Failed Error



## rdlfree (Jul 20, 2012)

While running freebsd-update(8) I got this error message:

```
$ sudo freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-RELEASE-R3 from update.FreeBSD.org... [color="red"]invalid signature[/color].
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

*uname -a*:

```
FreeBSD host 9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD: Tue Jun 12 02:52:29 UTC 2012 root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
```

When I change the servername in freebsd-update.conf to the original first server I once used to update which is update3.freebsd.org it then works. I am trying to change to a closer server like ftp1.us.freebsd.org - this is what caused the above error. 

Any idea what to do so I don't get the metadata signature error?


----------



## jgh@ (Jul 22, 2012)

The fact that the signature failed, merely means that the release wasn't available on that mirror. Trying other mirrors is suggested, as it is still propagating all mirrors.


----------

